# ice racing- the perfect winter car



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

OK well the goal is to have a street strip ice racing car that has a hatch back.

Yeah there is alot of limitations on that but i have some ideas.

One i would prefer to use a toyota or a nissan. they have great trannies and i haev had enough problmes with dsms and hondas to fill a crater the size of boris yeltson's belly.

So what do you all sujest?

I was thinking the nx2000 BUT what do they run in price (cause i know they aren't slow...)? and did the NX before that (pre 91) have the sr motor and was a hatchback???

was there any hatch sentras or maximas ext. i think fwd is a must because it is going to be a daily and from my understanding with an nx they get like 31 mpg on average.

as for the toyotas i am leaning toward nissan more still because i would want to swap in a mr2 motor- and well the nx already has the sr with out the turbo so throwin that on there is much easier than a swap ... to me.

so any help you all can provid ewould be great.

fwd or 4wd
over 25 to the gallon on average (before modification)
and has a hatchback.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Vega said:


> OK well the goal is to have a street strip ice racing car that has a hatch back.
> 
> Yeah there is alot of limitations on that but i have some ideas.
> 
> ...


I think you will have to stick with fwd, the reason being is that its going to be hard trying to find a 4wd vehicle that gets over 25 miles to the gallon. I know you want a nissan or toyota, but one of the best and lightest hatchbacks are made by honda. You might want to atleast consider a hatchback civic or crx, they meet your requirement perfectly (other than nissan or toyota requirement). If not you could try one of the late 80's early 90's toyota corolla but im pretty sure they were all rear wheel drive, but they come with decent motors and dont weight too much.


----------

